# Guitar Lessons On Video ONLY!-No Shredding Clips



## Steadfastly

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

I've been thinking about starting this thread now for awhile because there are some very good guitar instructional videos on YouTube. 

There are some guidelines I would like to keep to on this thread if you would all be so kind to follow so it is as helpful as possible to beginners and established players alike. I've listed them below. 

1) *Quality teaching videos only.* If the instruction is no good or the video is poor, please do not post it as it will just muddy up the thread.
2) *Videos only please.* Diagrams, stories, etc. can go on a different thread or a PM if someone requires it unless it will add to the instruction on the video for all concerned.
3) *Please, no shredding clips.* It is next to impossible to teach this on a video clip and this is something only experience or very experienced guitarists can do. There are hundreds of these on YouTube and elsewhere that people interested in this aspect of playing can find on their own.

Thank you for any input you can add to this thread. I hope it is a benefit to all. 

I'll start with a very few basic clips and we can go from there.

[video=youtube;kq3WqUXQq7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq3WqUXQq7I&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Finger stretching exercises

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;7ss6EaCz6WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ss6EaCz6WI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;9_aEYBVkY6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_aEYBVkY6Y&feature=player_embedded[/video]

How To Change Between G, C & D Chords

[video=youtube;cPR2-u0_guI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPR2-u0_guI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

12 BASIC CHORDS - Secret To Changing Chords Quickly

[video=youtube;vMB4mC1NkBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMB4mC1NkBk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to Play Simple songs.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;HTRwCfY--bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTRwCfY--bo&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Beginner Acoustic Guitar Lesson Song Chord progression

[video=youtube;TGcbI-AgEn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGcbI-AgEn4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play Sweet Home Alabama

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;VETdnjZeLhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VETdnjZeLhU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play Harvest Moon - Easy version

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;Zko90_-qX-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zko90_-qX-E&feature=player_embedded#at=72[/video]

Country Rhythm guitar lesson in the style of Johnny Cash

[video]Country Rhythm guitar lesson in the style of Johnny Cash[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar: Blues Lead Guitar #1 Basics

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;gofTVOIwdmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gofTVOIwdmw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Blues Lead Guitar #2 Scales

[video=youtube;cMrBNabQnJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMrBNabQnJ4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar channel. A group of Justin's YouTube videos. *Click on link below.*

http://www.youtube.com/user/justinsa...23/gl4jkbBAkc8


----------



## Steadfastly

Perhaps the most important guitar lesson you'll ever need.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;fMwFA8HJhlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMwFA8HJhlM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Easy Guitar Lesson - How to Play Beatles' Yesterday

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;TurlTAP_Xyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TurlTAP_Xyg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar - Easy Songs 1

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;XXzWaNZ7ygE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXzWaNZ7ygE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar Easy Songs 2

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;wm1CMTO1PAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm1CMTO1PAU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar Easy Songs 3

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;hriaoDxC0E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hriaoDxC0E0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar Power Chords 1

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;trf80-R41X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trf80-R41X8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar Power Chords 2

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;gV7l9AsGa7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7l9AsGa7M&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar Power Chords 2-2

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU*!

[video=youtube;MpjxJg-CuiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpjxJg-CuiU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar lesson learn new strum pattern chords rhythm accents major 7s

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;qd29GygESl0]



[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play slide guitar.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;TIueIIoupjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIueIIoupjY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar Lesson: Slide Guitar Basics.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;DGp48NJ-oQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGp48NJ-oQs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Learn & Master Guitar lesson Slide inspired by Muddy Waters.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;NYUBv-JbG_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYUBv-JbG_0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Open G Slide Guitar Lesson Riffs, licks How to play.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;2g8Gl4XKunk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g8Gl4XKunk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Warren Haynes - Guitar Lesson - Part 01 - Slide Guitar

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;J5OLrK3WtvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5OLrK3WtvA&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Warren Haynes - Guitar Lesson - Part 02 - Blues Guitar

[video=youtube;s-sN99fELoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-sN99fELoU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Guitar101

Talented blonde shows you how to play the blues


----------



## NGroeneveld

One of Frank's easier solos step by step

Cosmik Debris Guitar Lesson: Frank Zappa's solo

YouTube - Cosmik Debris Guitar Lesson: Frank Zappa's solo


----------



## Steadfastly

Acoustic Blues guitar lesson spice up that bluesy playing.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;XmIeah8K1cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIeah8K1cE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Play Blues Guitar - Guitar Lesson Talented Blonde Singer MTV The Hills.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;Cmbdj3RPuCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmbdj3RPuCw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Learn acoustic guitar new chords strum pattern and practice lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;uNa55L3MTg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNa55L3MTg4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Picking Speed and Technique Building Exercise with the use of a Metronome

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

Online Metronome here: Online Metroneome.

[video=youtube;oHp4i-sKKOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHp4i-sKKOU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

ThreeChordGuitar.com: Wonderful Tonight Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;JJGZrkgM05o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJGZrkgM05o&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play acoustic guitar songs classic rock style with new rhythm patterns lesson super easy!

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;8UhdwnsckJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UhdwnsckJ8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking : All About Syncopation & Blues Fingerpicking

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;Uu8CvzIxrXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu8CvzIxrXo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking : How to Fingerpick E Major Chords

REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;bIS_J0al8oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIS_J0al8oM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking by Amanda Claire: What are Root Notes in Blues Fingerpicking?

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;3Sd2KRf-Fvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sd2KRf-Fvo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking : How to Add Notes When Fingerpicking

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;QgnLWSl3d04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgnLWSl3d04&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking : Moving Up the Neck & Blues Fingerpicking

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;PVJV0EQVGyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVJV0EQVGyQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Blues Fingerpicking : All About Third & Fifth Notes in the Blues

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;YPzUzEirXRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPzUzEirXRk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Acoustic intermediate advanced guitar lesson tap harmonics slapping strum fingerstyle

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;FhOzgDwMHQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhOzgDwMHQg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play More Than Words 

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;BhU15PmQtZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhU15PmQtZM&feature=player_embedded[/video]

The same thing below with a telecaster

[video=youtube;UuEWrZ4-vpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuEWrZ4-vpU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How To Play COUNTRY ROADS

REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;eU9pxOB8SXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU9pxOB8SXE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Learn guitar & master strum patterns and strumming to help tackle learning any popular song

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;GsNgBm53CGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsNgBm53CGw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Beginner guitar lesson dress up your playing fast and easy new strum pattern chords acoustic

[video=youtube;9dxkghIoh5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dxkghIoh5c&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bagpipe

..........


----------



## Steadfastly

An exercise to help you learn how to play without looking at the strings or your picking hand - String skipping. (Part 1)

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;oxtKzUE257o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxtKzUE257o&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Exercise to help you learn to play faster.(Part 2)

[video=youtube;Y_eo2-rXhWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_eo2-rXhWc&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Guitar Technique (part 3 adding complexity to simple exercises)

[video=youtube;X0AykDxxZac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0AykDxxZac&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar Lesson add melody with suspended and add chords

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;ojgWfOsjuI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojgWfOsjuI0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar Lessons - Jazz, blues, rock - intermediate - advanced - sweep - arpeggio

This sounds so sweet at the end when they put it all together.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;uAMSRCPqqoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAMSRCPqqoo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

So let's start moving away from the beginner stuff and get into more intermediate lessons.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;E1pasUDb52U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1pasUDb52U&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

While my guitar gently weeps Guitar Lesson by Siggi Mertens - The actually lesson starts at the one minute mark.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;I3L-cbnVQDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3L-cbnVQDw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Layla Eric Clapton Guitar Lesson by Siggi Mertens - Again it starts around the one minute mark.

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;14Yz5WfhFR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Yz5WfhFR4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Solo electric guitar lesson arpeggio blues rock over chords

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;vI9w5876zTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI9w5876zTA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Bluegrass Guitar Lesson with Scott Fore

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;3vDOQ1ULTJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vDOQ1ULTJc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Foggy Mountain Breakdown Bluegrass Flatpicking Guitar Lesson (The lesson starts around the 1:30 mark)

Banjo Ben (he used to play for Taylor Swift) is a bit of a card, but he does a nice slow lesson for us here. Enjoy!

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;WXdO288QcK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdO288QcK8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

BC-172 • Power Chords 1 (Guitar Lesson)

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;trf80-R41X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trf80-R41X8&feature=relmfu[/video]

Power Chord Shifts and Palm Mutes

[video=youtube;QJO5vYO4_8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO5vYO4_8I&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Some more of the Palm Muting and Hand Jive in the video below

[video=youtube;Pj2__Zj1QNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2__Zj1QNE&feature=player_embedded#at=538[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Country Guitar Lessons - Advanced Country Telecaster Lick - Country Doublestops

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;jOxBxwPpPf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOxBxwPpPf0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

John Stowell - Thinking Outside the Box Part II

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;0VBOzP3JmJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VBOzP3JmJw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Intermediate to advanced guitar lesson -Blues Soul R&B Funk Jazz Progression

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;3noh9LiQNrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3noh9LiQNrs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

*SO, FROM HERE FORWARD, LET'S POST ADVANCED GUITAR LESSONS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;MxLl2aZWNy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxLl2aZWNy0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Advanced Guitar Lessons Adding Harmonics to Open D Tuning

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;W2a-ngL455M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2a-ngL455M&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;751_vMgvH_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=751_vMgvH_M&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

How to play Can't find my way home by Eric Clapton and Blind Faith - Guitar signature licks - Full

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;anW26qrc3aE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anW26qrc3aE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Electric blues lead guitar lesson licks Gary Moore style

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;zCuflDg3Lfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCuflDg3Lfg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Justin Guitar - BL-024 • Blues Lead Guitar #14 - Position 4 Licks

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;q_16boTfAz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_16boTfAz0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Major Triad Inversions - Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;YD4Wn6IinMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD4Wn6IinMk[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Scott Henderson (Tribal Tech) Shares Secrets of the Pentatonic Scale

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;Sm_VSjadCiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm_VSjadCiU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Acoustic Guitar Fingerpicking lesson ala Extreme More Words

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;CRDoLtXEMJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRDoLtXEMJM&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Fast Legato Techniques Pt.1 - Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;lut3mV5zkaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lut3mV5zkaM[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Fast Legato Techniques Pt.2 - Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;DUd1CSo-QAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUd1CSo-QAs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Modal Progressions For Guitar - Advanced Guitar Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;TZbqqB8lQX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZbqqB8lQX0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

The Greatest Hybrid Picking Guitar Lesson Ever Pt.1 - Rock - Blues - Country - Jazz - Fender Strat

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;aRrNW9XTctc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRrNW9XTctc&feature=relmfu[/video]

The Greatest Hybrid Picking Guitar Lesson Ever Pt.2 - Rock - Blues - Country - Jazz - Fender Strat

[video=youtube;8C6kErgxiko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C6kErgxiko&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Randy Bachman's - Looking Out For #1 (tutorial)

REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;GPTNsuYNM8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPTNsuYNM8Y&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Advanced Guitar Lesson

REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;751_vMgvH_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=751_vMgvH_M[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Advanced guitar techniques

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!
*
[video=youtube;lut3mV5zkaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lut3mV5zkaM[/video]

[video=youtube;DUd1CSo-QAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUd1CSo-QAs[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung

*Modes in 15 min!*

Here's two videos (actually one video over two links) that show an easy way to practice and understand modes. 

[video=youtube;JKbPIGnqt80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKbPIGnqt80[/video]

[video=youtube;8uhN5h1o7ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uhN5h1o7ww[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Learn Guitar Chords - Advanced Guitar Chords Lesson

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!
*
[video=youtube;_LZZaym8ESc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LZZaym8ESc[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar Speed Building Techniques - Rock and Blues Lead Guitar Lessons
*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;ixtWGSPzLu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixtWGSPzLu0&amp;feature=related[/video]*


----------



## Steadfastly

Tommy Emmanuel teaches you how to "Boom Chick"
*
REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;aKsJrF0Zi38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKsJrF0Zi38&amp;feature=related[/video]

*[video=youtube;WF9xobsf9hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WF9xobsf9hw#![/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

*Lenny Breau Guitar Lesson Harp Harmonics Part 1*

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!

[video=youtube;qGCSgWqg0Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGCSgWqg0Fg[/video]*


----------



## Starquasi

Here's a video I created a little while back. Hybrid picking/string skipping country-ish lick. Hope it's beneficial!

[video=youtube;ev_9dpOUImI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev_9dpOUImI[/video]


----------



## Guest

never really checked this thread out (still haven't. lol), but, figure I'd
add one that I'm currently learning. Keeping with Stead's rule. 
*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

Eagles - Hotel California (solo). Full and %60 speed.

[video=youtube;1ENcgoqU37I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ENcgoqU37I[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Eric Johnson style chord voicings

*REMEMBER, PLEASE POST TEACHING VIDEOS ONLY. THANK YOU!*

[video=youtube;MgQPx3SXBIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgQPx3SXBIY#t=242[/video]


----------



## Analogman

I came across these a couple weeks ago, answered a lot of questions I had (although raised some more) 

Pentatonic Shift

[video=youtube;45MTMXhNmuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45MTMXhNmuI[/video]

Modal Lesson

[video=youtube;-gKyx54VFL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gKyx54VFL0[/video]

Tips on how to approach solos part 1

[video=youtube;5-_I6QJB1BU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_I6QJB1BU[/video]


----------



## Analogman

Tips on how to approach solos part 2

[video=youtube;7dP7lQJkcnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dP7lQJkcnM[/video]

CAGED System

[video=youtube;wliULVFhIZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wliULVFhIZc[/video]


----------

